# Scrivere correttamente i titoli delle canzoni francesi



## Sean Cappone

Salut 

Sono Sean da Torino, avevo già fatto un post simile, qualche anno or sono, per ciò che concerne i titoli delle canzoni in inglese. http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1634616&langid=14

Avrei bisogno ora, stando archiviando gli album dell'eccezionale, ormai puntino del cielo nella notte,Georges Bressens, ho bisogno di sapere con precisione come funzionano le regole per scrivere correttamente i titoli di libri, film e musica in francese. 

Attendo vostre direttive riguardanti quali lettere vanno in maiuscolo e quali in minuscoli relative a nomi, aggettivi, verbi, particelle, congiunzioni...

Grazie infinite, merci d'avance pour toutes vos réponses


----------



## matoupaschat

Ciao Sean,
Non ti posso dare le regole, ma ti posso dire che sulla copertina degli LP originali di Brassens tutto era a minuscole salvo la prima lettera della frase e dei soli nomi propri, mentre attualmente si segue piuttosto l'uso anglosassone, una maiuscola all'inizio di ogni parola... e a me, questo fa schifo!
Esempi d'epoca: La mauvaise réputation - La cane de Jeanne
Oggi: La Mauvaise Réputation - La Cane De Jeanne


----------



## Sean Cappone

Misérable salope... che schifezza in effetti, all'ora è come in italiano, prima lettera maiuscola e restante minuscolo. Sia

Merci Beaucoup mon amis


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie dell'informazione, mi stavo proprio chiedendo come si faceva in italiano. Per esempio, non ho mai visto un LP originale di De André: era anche così?
Ciao!


----------



## Sean Cappone

esempio

Francesco De Gregori
Album 
Amore nel pomeriggio
brani...
01. L'aggettivo mitico
0x. Il cuoco di Salò


----------



## Sean Cappone

0x. Parlando del naufragio della London Valour
01. Rimini
0x. Volta la carta


----------



## matoupaschat

Grazie tante, Sean!


----------



## Sean Cappone

dovere, son contento di tal scambio culturale


----------

